# quick disconnects for trolling motor?



## Driftingrz (Mar 19, 2013)

alright guys i need some help. 

As of now i only have a rear trolling, and it has heavy wires running under floor up to the battery under the front deck

Im just about to wire up a bow mount minnkota for the bass fishing i do. and im gonna be entering some Jonboat tournaments this year so that means a few places will be electric only.. taking this into consideration i plan to toss a 2nd battery into the back of the boat on those days to even out the weight with no outboard and gas tank, aswell as power both motors off different batteries

what im looking for is a set of quick connect plugs i can have near the rear trolling motor that i can have either plugged up to wires running to the front battery.. or on some days ill have it plugged into a short section of cable going to the Rear battery.. am i making any sense?

ive looked in alot of places looking for some heavy plugs/connectors but cant find any. my dad had some on the jonboat he bought last year but he sold it so i cant get a picture. havent seen them at hardware stores or somewhere like radioshack.. anywhere local i can find something that will work?

i did manage to find these.. didnt realise they actually sold them FOR trolling motors quite a few bad reviews.. 

https://www.cabelas.com/product/699559.uts?WT.tsrc=CRR&WT.mc_id=crrdtfd


----------



## Driftingrz (Mar 19, 2013)

one more thing, it would be nice to be able to buy seperately.. as im gonna need 2 females and 1 male


----------



## JMichael (Mar 19, 2013)

https://www.academy.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_10051_20053_-1?kwid=ps_pla

I just bought this one a couple of weeks ago and I'm pretty sure I saw them being sold individually also, so you could pick up and extra male or female if you needed.


----------



## RivRunR (Mar 19, 2013)

Maybe these for 8 gauge?

Vetco disconnects


----------



## Driftingrz (Mar 19, 2013)

thanks guys, i considered something similar JM but just wouldnt really have anywere to mount the female plugs. 

rivrunr i had looked at some similar but didnt see any in 8ga. might have to try those, thanks


----------



## JMichael (Mar 19, 2013)

The one I posted is for use with 8-10 gauge wire and I guess if you really didn't want to mount the female you could just wrap the sides with some vulcanizing tape or heat shrink to cover the screws that lock the wires in. The part I like about this type is that it twist locks together.


----------



## crazymanme2 (Mar 19, 2013)

This is what I use.I buy them locally

https://www.ebay.com/itm/ANDERSON-CONNECTORS-W-CONTACTS-10-12AWG-50AMP-RED-24V-/130429251923?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e5e307153


----------



## BassBlaster (Mar 19, 2013)

I have the BPS plugs for my boat but I'm not sure that will work for what your asking. Have a look here...https://mk.factoryoutletstore.com/Category/CategoryListNoCache.aspx?category_id=0&search_term=plug. The third one down on the list may work for you and its sold at WalMart.


----------



## Driftingrz (Mar 19, 2013)

crazymanme2 said:


> This is what I use.I buy them locally
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/ANDERSON-CONNECTORS-W-CONTACTS-10-12AWG-50AMP-RED-24V-/130429251923?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e5e307153



what sort of store can you buy those types of plugs locally?


----------



## coreyltexas (Mar 19, 2013)

If you have Grainger's close they sell them there.


----------



## thewalleyehunter (Mar 19, 2013)

https://mk.factoryoutletstore.com/details/20884-43918/1865107.html same concept, but Minn Kotas version.


----------



## dougw181 (Mar 20, 2013)

You can buy the Andersen SB50 Connectors at any Forklift Dealer or Golf Cart Dealer. There is only one model so you don't need to worry about a male or female. When one connector is flipped over they interlock with other. The only thing you have to worry about is getting two different color connectors and trying to connect them. Each color housing is slightly different so you can't mix and match. This is done so different pieces of equipment can be assigned to there own specific charger and operators won't be able to connect a battery to a charger that has different voltage. I was able to buy the Gray Connectors at my local Cat Forklift Dealer for less than $4.00 ea.. The Cat/Promatch part# is 2I5337. I have used these on my Quads for the trickle charger, and will be adding them to my trolling motor in the near future. The biggest thing to remember when installing these are to heat the terminals with a torch and fill them with solder before installing the cable. Once they cool they can be installed in the housing. I have had heard of some people trying to crimp these, but they do not crimp down tightly and can be distorted so they will not fit into the housing. I hope this helps.


----------



## kofkorn (Mar 20, 2013)

Same thing from Amazon:

https://www.amazon.com/Pico-6380pt-50amp-Cable-Connector/dp/B001TQL3L4/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pdT1_S_nC?ie=UTF8&colid=IE8HHP3K25CH&coliid=I75E4WJA3450D


----------



## parkerdog (Mar 20, 2013)

dougw181 said:


> You can buy the Andersen SB50 Connectors at any Forklift Dealer or Golf Cart Dealer. There is only one model so you don't need to worry about a male or female. When one connector is flipped over they interlock with other. The only thing you have to worry about is getting two different color connectors and trying to connect them. Each color housing is slightly different so you can't mix and match. This is done so different pieces of equipment can be assigned to there own specific charger and operators won't be able to connect a battery to a charger that has different voltage. I was able to buy the Gray Connectors at my local Cat Forklift Dealer for less than $4.00 ea.. The Cat/Promatch part# is 2I5337. I have used these on my Quads for the trickle charger, and will be adding them to my trolling motor in the near future. The biggest thing to remember when installing these are to heat the terminals with a torch and fill them with solder before installing the cable. Once they cool they can be installed in the housing. I have had heard of some people trying to crimp these, but they do not crimp down tightly and can be distorted so they will not fit into the housing. I hope this helps.



You can crimp but it takes the special crimper that looks like a pair of big bolt cutters. Had a set on my car trailer winch so I could take it off.


----------



## sawmill (Mar 20, 2013)

You can get them at anyplace that sells electrice winchs


----------



## lovedr79 (Mar 20, 2013)

I got mine off the discount rack at gander.


----------



## alanbird_87 (Mar 20, 2013)

I ordered some Anderson connectors from scrubbercity.com. They work great...they have all sizes and colors there. I bought the 12V smaller connectors with 6 gauge contacts then soldered them onto my wires. It took about a week for them to arrive though and I only payed around around 13 dollars for them.


----------



## DearJon (Mar 24, 2013)

On my last boat, I had the same set up. Instead of fooling around with connectors, I decided to go this route: I bought a cheap set of jumper cables and cut them in half. I attached the 8gauge wires to the trolling motor and called it a day. Whenever I wanted to move the trolling motor, I just clamped to the nearest battery terminals. The alligator clamps come pre-colored red and black too. If they ever break or corrode, you'll still have the other half of the cable set that you can hook up and be good as new. It worked great when I used them.


----------

